

King Size Linodes Now Available - alexitosrv
http://blog.linode.com/2009/07/22/king-size-linodes-now-available/

======
sadiq
Hmmm, these prices aren't that competitive with dedicated servers.

$479 will get you a dual-quad core dedicated with 16GB of ram these days. Even
the lower end ones (2880MB) you can rent a 4GB SoftLayer box for the same
price.

~~~
pubb
FDC Servers (fdcservers.net) is another good option for high bandwidth sites.
100 meg unmetered line (you can push 15 - 20 TB/mo) - good colo and dedicated
server pricing.

------
andrewvc
I get AWS, AWS is scale on demand + multiple datacenters. I get the lower
linode pricing levels, they're a good deal.

The large ones make no sense to me. If you're paying monthly for a bigass
machine then linode is way overpriced vs. dedicated. If you need to scale up
really quick then linode won't work because they bill monthly. They have
redundant DCs but if one got knocked out I imagine there'd be a scramble to
use all the available ones if a DC went down.

~~~
streety
My understanding was that if you only needed a vps for five days then you're
only charged for five days. Their prices are given as monthly but they measure
your usage daily.

~~~
andrewvc
Maybe I'm missing something, but the linode FAQ says:

How am I billed?

We currently offer monthly, annual, and 24-month billing cycles. If you are
interested in pre-paying, open a support ticket and we can accommodate you.
When you sign up, your first invoice is pro-rated until the end of the month.
After that, your subscription is automatically renewed on the first of each
month (for annual accounts, on the anniversary of your first full month).

~~~
streety
Taking another look at the linode site I can definitely see where the
confusion might come in as it's difficult to find any indication that costs
are calculated daily. However I did find the following, again from the FAQ:

Can I upgrade my Linode?

[...]

Removing resources pro-rates the balance of the month back to your account so
you only pay for the time you've used them.

Edit: I've just gone into my linode account and the removal link does give you
a figure for how much you'll get back. You pay for a month in advance but if
you don't need the full month you can remove the linode and get your money
back for the time remaining.

------
jrockway
Now you can run more than one Rails app on your server!

~~~
lsb
I know this is flippant, but if you're quite keen to run more than one Ruby
web app, why not try ActiveRecord (so you get the Rails ORM) with Sinatra?
It's a pretty lightweight solution.

~~~
jrockway
Honestly, I was trolling and expected to be modded down to -8 pretty quickly.
It's funny how many of my dead-serious posts get modded down and how many of
my trolls get modded up.

It's somewhat sad, actually.

~~~
pjhyett
If that's the case, you should know better than to post it.

~~~
jrockway
It's apparently what people want to read.

The key to being a successful author is to write stuff that people want to
read.

~~~
pjhyett
I love the clever quips over at Reddit as much as the next guy, but I've come
to enjoy HN's higher level of expectation out of its responses. Just because
people are modding you up, doesn't mean you shouldn't try to uphold that
standard.

~~~
FooBarWidget
Agreed. If I want to read trolls and mindless comments I'll go to Reddit/Digg.

~~~
rms
Ironically this discussion is uninteresting and a waste of space.

------
jdagostino
What keeps me coming back to Linode is the administration interface / console.

The Plesk, cPanel and Virtuozzo consoles provided to customers by other VPS
hosting companies are horrible in comparison.

Slicehost's RubyOnRails based interface is too simple and doesn't provide
anywhere near the functionality that Linode provides.

~~~
rjurney
For low end stuff, linode is great.

------
axod
Awesome additions, shame the bandwidth doesn't go up proportionally but tops
out at 2GB, but we can't always have everything :)

Linode still rule.

edit: Oops, meant 2TB

~~~
daremon
Of course it's 2TB (2000GB).

------
tezza
I use Linode for some of my lower end services

But what happens when your application requirements don't scale as a power of
2 ??

I need a low powered box but with 1TB of storage. 1TB storage is not even a
possibility with any of the King Sizes. Amazon S3 at 1TB would be to slow, as
there are many many documents all being randomly fetched.

I guess I have to go with Colo/Softlayer unless HN friends have some better
suggestions??

------
gojomo
The blog post or signup form should really mention that the trailing number is
the amount of RAM, in MiB, for the node, and that larger nodes get
proportionately more CPU as well (assuming that's true).

Unless you back up to the home page, the charts on the blog post and signup
form make it look like the only advantage from (say) 5760 to 14400 is
plus-384GB of HD space for $480/month. You can't even click from the node-
selector on the signup form to mode details about the nodes.

